# Where to start?



## AnachitlPut (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been thinking o trying a fountain pen but I don't know where to start.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 31, 2012)

kit or kitless?  For a kit, I like the jr. gentlemen pens...  making it is essentially the same as the rollerball version.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2012)

Does "trying" mean making one or using one? If making one then it really doesn't matter which one. They are all about the same to make. Really, no different than a rollerball. If using one is what you meant then make one and start using it.  My favorite is the El Grande but I do like larger pens with larger front sections for gripping. Don't use the ink that comes with FP kits. But, get som good quality ink and you will much happier.
Do a good turn daily!
Don





Luke Putman said:


> I have been thinking o trying a fountain pen but I don't know where to start.


----------



## azamiryou (Nov 18, 2012)

For making, just buy a FP kit of your favorite roller ball style. Making it is exactly the same, just no spring and a different section to screw in.

For using, make one and go to it. Actually, let me add: get some ink, don't use the crap ink that comes with the kit. You can get good ink (cartridges or bottles) from several IAP vendors. Jooooiiiiinnnnnnnn ussssssssssss!


----------



## frank123 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you're talking about learning to use one or just wanting to try one so see if you like a FP, I'd highly recommend a disposable Pilot Varsity pen.  

They can be had for around two and a half bucks at Hobby Lobby with one of their 40% coupons.  These things are unreal as FP's -at least he one I got- they write perfectly, always start immediately, and I've abused it seriously by leaving it unused for a month or more, running it trough the washing machine (no leaking out of the cap and only a tiny bit if ink to be rinsed from it) and they even have a following of people that have figured out various ways to refill them and they hold a lot of ink to start with.

Or if you want to do cartridge or refillable the Pilot 78G is fancier, an excellent performer, and can be had for 10-12 bucks on Ebay if you watch for them.

If you're going to make a kit FP to try it to see if you like using them, I'd go for one of the less expensive ones first, no sense in paying a lot for something you end up not liking.  Ink is important, if the cheapo cartridge ink doesn't please you or the pen works poorly, try some better ink before giving up on it.


----------

